# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Aurotyna

## Kumata

Przeszłam kilka razy covid. Wszystkie badania mam w normie, a jednak czuję się bardzo osłabiona, niewyspana i nie mam w ogóle koncentracji. Niedawno magister w aptece poleciła mi Aurotynę. Stosuje ktoś?

----------


## Bagietka

Używam i powiem Ci, że jednak taki dobrze zbilansowany skład witamin i mikroelementów jest bardzo potrzebny w powrocie do zdrowia i pełni sił. Aurotyny nie przyjmowałam, ale widzę, że wystarczy 1 tabletka dziennie, a opakowanie ma ich 30. Może spróbuję taką miesięczną kurację. Długo już stosujesz? Jakieś efekty?

----------


## Kumata

Tak opakowanie ma 30 kapsułek, więc to taka pełna miesięczna kuracja. Przyznam, że odczuwam na pewno różnicę, chociaż biorę dopiero tydzień, bo kupiłam już w marcu. Ten zbilansowany odpowiednio skład faktycznie robi robotę. Znów czuję się wyspana, spokojna i mogę się na czymś bez problemu skoncentrować. Nie mam też już takich problemów z pamięcią.

----------


## Promujący prawdę

Jak dla mnie Aurotyna to jest tak jak wiele suplementów diety - czyli gówno warta, producent szuka naiwnych ludzi, którzy będą płacili mnóstwo kasy za "cudowny" suplement. Może i coś tam pomoże, ale jeśli już to będzie minimalna poprawa. Dodam jeszcze, że współczuję osobom, które mają powikłania po tej chujowej chorobie, zwanej COVID-19 - na dodatek ja sam mam do dziś nieprzyjemności przez tę chorobę, choć byłem chory w styczniu tego roku  :Frown: 
Koronawirus to bardzo podły wirus, kiedyś twierdziłem, że można go bagatelizować, dopóki ja nie zachorowałem. Od czasu jak złapałem COVID-19 poważnie traktuję tę chorobę, żałuję że się nie zaszczepiłem przeciw koronawirusowi. Czy jest szansa, że wrócę do dawnej formy?

----------


## Kumata

Trochę zaskakujące podejście jeśli się czegoś nie testowało. Stosowałeś Aurotynę?  U mnie zrobiła dużą różnicę. Wystarczyła 1 kapsułka dziennie, podczas posiłku. Popić duża ilością wody. To wychodzi mniej niż 1zł dziennie.

----------

